# Best Lisbon campsite, with wifi



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all. We want to hole up through Christmas Eve and Day somewhere within bus reach of Lisbon. We are not looking to save money. Does anyone know of nice campsites that would fit the bill? I have found Lisboa camping which would work, but wifi is only in the restaurant and we´d like the kids to be able to Skype home for Christmas. So ideally we want site-wide wifi. Don´t care so much if the campsite is that attractive, as we´ll go to Lisbon for the pretty stuff. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Though I just now read two separate reviews of Lisboa camping reporting multiple thefts. The site has several security guards to deal with it and sounds a little worrying. Perhaps I´ll widen my net to include Sintra and environs, if anyone knows places there.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at camping Lisboa in october, wifi in restaurant is a bit hit and miss, although others were skyping away i couldn't with my net book.
Worrying if there have been break ins. Site is fenced, mesh with barbed wire at the top and security system to allow vans and occupants out. Guard on duty when we arrived back around 11pm.
Good bus service into Lisbon too.
Sue


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Sue


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Lisbon Campsite*

We stayed for 3 nights at 'Camping Da Costa De Caparica' in Sept, which is opposite Lisbon on the other side of the river Tagus. Easy bus ride into the city from Caparici which is a short walk from site. It is an Orbitur site and has free WiFi in the bar/restauant next to reception.

Can get info on transport times into Lisbon from reception. Bus over the big bridge or ferry crossing.

Excellent site in our opinion.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks. As it happens I have just read your post from the Caparica site. Our pitch is close to the restaurant and with our wifi extender we do indeed get wifi in the camper. Tomorrow we will try the bus into Lisbon. Thanks again.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aless said:


> Tomorrow we will try the bus into Lisbon. Thanks again.


Please let us kn0ow how you get on Aless. We're looking for a good Lisbon campsite too.

Thanks

G


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We stayed at at 'Camping Da Costa De Caparica' in Early December '08. Public transport into Lisbon was excellent. Be sure to visit HERE it was fabulously decorated for the Christmas season plus many seasonal activities were in progress when we visited.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Will do Grizzly, and thanks Jean-Luc.


----------

